# Passover threat



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dear all,

Please be aware that our travel advice has been updated to reflect the following message:
· The Israeli Authorities have issued a warning of possible terrorist attacks against their nationals during Passover which starts at sunset 18 April. The authorities state that Israeli nationals and Jewish interests are being targeted including in places popular with their tourists.
The good news is that Tahrir Square was back to normal over the long weekend and even has a fresh look with new plants and grass being laid.

Best wishes,
Neil
Neil Hulbert | Vice Consul | British Embassy, Cairo |
Email: [email protected] Tel: +2 2 2791 6000 Ftn: 8407 6006 Fax: +2 2 2791 61330 : Website: UK in Egypt


----------

